# everyone is doing it (airlift mkv)



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Well its finally my turn to make a thread about bagging my gti, so here we go. First off i want to give a huge thanks to [email protected], if anyone is planing on bagging their car or just needs some new parts hit up bagriders. I ordered everything on thursday of last week and the managment showed up last night, and the bags should be here today.

FUN STUFF
airlift xl front and rear
bagriders analog managment kit
-added water trap, wiring kit, 3/8 line

Here where all the fun stuff will now live









sorry for the rest of the pics my buddy forgot his camera so I used my phone

I started with the tank while Jon started wiring what he could, while my other buddy josh made the wood frame.

















then I ran the power wire from the battery to the trunk but wasnt thinking and forgot the key on power wire so thats the first think Im doing next time i work on the car.

I decided to put the guages and switch box in the center console, anyone who has taken apart the center console on a mkv will know that infact the whole car was put together after the console was installed. lol. 








Still need to build the panel to hold the guages

Got the frame installed and all the wires run and guage lines









called it a night around 11:30 and just placed everything kind of where i want everything to be









not bad for 3 hours worth of work.Im not going to beable to touch the car again til wensday but hopefully i can get all the managment done and lines runs and fire the bags in on thrusday and get a shoot done this weekend.

thanks for looking and once again thanks [email protected], Jon (Blue Bags), and my buddy josh the carpenter


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

love the interior.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

car looked great at WF16 and I'm looking forward to this build :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

noob question cause we are posting in the same thread in the MKV section. 

how do you dial in driving height with the analog. are you just inflating and guessing? can you do it all four at once? 

sorry for the ignorance.:laugh:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

at first im pretty much going to guess a psi and check how high the car is and then figure it out from there. i have 2 dual needle guages in my armrest to monitor each bags pressure. not sure if thats the answer your looking for, but the height all depends on the pressure


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh that makes sense, once you know the PSI you just inflate to that. 

do you have to inflate them individually?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

its a 7 switch setup, one switch for the whole car up and down, one for each corner, and one for just the front, and one for just the rear, so its up to you. The PSI that you drive at all depends on the car, and the bags. theyll all be a little different. In my mk4 i drive at 35-40 in the front and 55-60 in the rear depending. On the last mk5 setup i did if i recall correctly the airlift XL rears require a slightly higher driving pressure because of how low they go.

We'll get this thing done in one more night sesh. all the tedious wiring craps outta the way now haha


----------



## fastGTI4u (Apr 27, 2007)

Let's say you want to go Digital in the future. Is it going to be a pain or do you just replace the controler?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

blue bags said:


> its a 7 switch setup, one switch for the whole car up and down, one for each corner, and one for just the front, and one for just the rear, so its up to you. The PSI that you drive at all depends on the car, and the bags. theyll all be a little different. In my mk4 i drive at 35-40 in the front and 55-60 in the rear depending. On the last mk5 setup i did if i recall correctly the airlift XL rears require a slightly higher driving pressure because of how low they go.
> 
> We'll get this thing done in one more night sesh. all the tedious wiring craps outta the way now haha


cool thanks... knowing that i'd be happy with analog and gauges :thumbup:

car is looking sick :beer:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Only one compressor? Which one did you go with?


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Yesss


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

fastGTI4u said:


> Let's say you want to go Digital in the future. Is it going to be a pain or do you just replace the controler?


We would just have to splice the harness back onto the manifolds and it would be plug and play essentially



Stigy said:


> Only one compressor? Which one did you go with?


Viair 400


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

blue bags said:


> Viair 400


Any reason for just the one 400? Just wondering.


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is THE baddest car in the MK5 game right now..this is going to be epic


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Stigy said:


> Any reason for just the one 400? Just wondering.


Save a lil money for right now this is only gonna be a temp setup I have an idea for when I have a lil extra money and time.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

definitely following this! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be sitting here hitting refresh until I see pics of this beast on the ground. 

Hurry up Jon and Mike


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man... cant wait! the mk5 game is over. 

you and mm5 will have 2 of my favorite mk5's

i have used one compressor and a 3 gallon tank for 2 years and its been fine (knocks on wood)

i do carry a spare compressor(identical)... i was planning to go 2 compressors but never got to it so i just carry it around


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Can't wait to shoot it again.. After the Gengstout fellas do lol. Fuzzballs I'll hit you up this week & go by to check it.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

put the leader lines in and the quick connects on the front bags and put the fittings and brackets on the rear bags during lunch today. my goal is to have everything done tonight, so i may be pulling an all nighter. check this in the morning


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

it will def be done tonight. I get out of work at 9 and itll be going up and down by 11 i think lol


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

oh yeah


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

very clean car,got a chance to look at it at waterfest .
loved everything,flows so nice :thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Well we didn't get it done tonight just need to run the lines and put the front struts in, tomarrow it will def be done


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

wordddd. all the cutting in the rear and the management is doneee. If the compressor in your garage didnt **** the bed would have gotton more out of the way lol. got some more pics too. ill post em up tomorrow


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

I remember your car from Wuste! We were the only other ones from Texas and coincidently I just ordered my stuff from [email protected] too! Should be here on Friday but still not sure when its all gonna get installed. Still love the interior of your GTI. Good luck with the install :beer:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Dude...your about to set the MKV game on fire....

Love your car static and I can't wait to see how it turns out on air....


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

kerrnalangus said:


> I remember your car from Wuste! We were the only other ones from Texas and coincidently I just ordered my stuff from [email protected] too! Should be here on Friday but still not sure when its all gonna get installed. Still love the interior of your GTI. Good luck with the install :beer:


I think you are thinking of a different car i have never been to wuste, and im from mass


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

why didn't you call out of work, I wanna see this


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

so i can pay for this and buy more parts


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

niceee....gonna be in vt this weekend?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

nah, i have some things planned for this weekend and i need to put a tranny in my daily


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> i need to put a tranny in my daily


Thats what she said. :laugh:

But seriously, Loved your car when it was white and now burgundy and can't wait to see it on the ground. keep up the good work.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres some more stuff to look at.

Victim on lift:










Trunks a bit messy still. but operating:










the equipment:



















Fuzzy and I were taking turns eating sparks:










Then this is when we realized his air compressor stopped working....therefore we stopped working for the night:










We got rid of these extra parts:



















And then before i left i took a picture of his stupid wheels haha











more soon.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

we are some sexy fellas


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> we are some sexy fellas


 indeed


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

lots of good stuff going on here!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

the fuzzy one said:


> we are some sexy fellas


haha I would have took your word for it... hot metal shards + no shirt = bad idea lol


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

well i had a brand new shirt and i went there straight from work, thats my excuse. Fuzzys excuse is that he just always takes his shirt off.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

blue bags said:


> well i had a brand new shirt and i went there straight from work, thats my excuse. Fuzzys excuse is that he just always takes his shirt off.


hahaha this is true, 80% of the time you show up at his house, you'll see him shirtless haha. Waiting for him to hit me back so I can hopefully check this thing out later.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

http://gengstout.com/blog/2010/07/29/meet-me-at-fuzzys-its-going-down/


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i wanna see this on the ground now! lol


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

watching, just bought the same exact kit from bagriders for my jetta, this is an analog setup right?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

also what did you guys do for power to the compressor? 4 gauge wire from the battery to trunk? I don't think they gave you wiring for the compressor in the kit.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

he added the compressor power kit, it doesnt come with it but you can add it from the site. any amp power kit will work fine if your running one pump though. its the analog management setup, the airlift manifolds, and the avs switchbox


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

So is this what were doing this weekend?


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

do you have to get rid of the nipples in the rear for the airlift kit?


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

You do. If u look at the pic posted of the rear bag the bracket has to mount flush so the nipple must go. The 90 coming out of the top of the bag also hits a sheet metal "bubble" on the frame, that has to be notched to allow the fitting to sit in there

I was sketched out before I actually saw what needed to be done but once I got in there it was easy


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

that is all


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

more please? looks awesome!

frame notched?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

yea its notching, its the pulled fenders that are thowing you off and the lip touches the inside of the fender


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks killer!!


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Simply amazing!!! Great job fellas!:beer:


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

proper.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

ahhhh yeah... MOAR PWEASE


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Looking, good getting anxious to put my kit in, got any pictures of the trunk with the false floor?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

The floor is not pretty right now. I'm redoing it this week


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks amazing couple of these are needed:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So sick Mike!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

custom br stickers will be on thsi week


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ive had your stickers at my work for 3 days come pick them up you lazy ass haha


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dammm :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

cant wait to see the pimp hi line chromes ya got, gonna be perfect and im jealous, car looks sick man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

REST ARE HERE


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Saw your car at dubs in the sand. Loved it and the color and well.... pretty much everything :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sh*t is dope fuzzy:thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

can i see how you ran your air lines if you dont mind. would really help me out with my planing. thank you


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I poped the 2 front plugs out in the spair tire well and ran them from there. for the fronts i just snaked them throught the under sheilds and the rear i ran around the sub frame


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

If you don't want to pop the plugs out, drilling a hole in to the plug and running a line through that also works. Made it pretty easy to seal up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

got any shots from broke.down fuzzy?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

tons

















MORE HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Mike, and Michael too.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i feel like the car gets lower and lower everytime a see a new pic of it. amazing stuff :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

****s gangster kid!


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Wow, that **** looks pretty damn good..:thumbup:


----------

